# the charging port on my kindle fire is loose and it wont charge



## neka98 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello,

I got my kindle fire back in Feburary of this year 2/6/12 and it worked fine up until a few days ago and the charge port is loose and it wont charge my kindle at all..What can I do it get it fixed


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Neka.

Since you've not had it a full year, the best thing would be to contact Kindle Customer Support. Here's a link to various options: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96272.0.html

The usual thing Amazon will do in this sort of case is ship you a new (or refurbished) Kindle, same model, and send you a shipping label for returning the one that's not working. You don't have to return the old one first, just must do so within 30 days of them sending the new one. They'll give you full details in their communication with them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This seems to be a common problem. Their phone number is 866-321-8851. Like Ann said, they'll send you a replacement right away and email you a return label. You'll have 30 days to mail out the defective Kindle.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I just had to do this with one of our Fires yesterday.  The new one should arrive on the 4th of January....


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep, very common problem. Amazon's CS was very responsive and sent a replacement quickly. Only problem I had was that the replacement Fire didn't work at all. They sent another. I returned the two defective ones (on their dime, of course), and have had no problems since. Just take care when plugging in the micro-USB; it seems to be the weakest piece of the device.


----------



## Minnesota20 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok I have this problem but it seems I don't have help. I bought my kindle fire from target cause I worked there and had discounts. I didn't get the extended warranty. I bought it last year in February 2012 and it started not charging in August 2012. Is there any way I can get it replaced even though I didn't buy it on amazon??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Minnesota20 said:


> Ok I have this problem but it seems I don't have help. I bought my kindle fire from target cause I worked there and had discounts. I didn't get the extended warranty. I bought it last year in February 2012 and it started not charging in August 2012. Is there any way I can get it replaced even though I didn't buy it on amazon??


Kindle is made by Amazon and warranted by Amazon. For one year. The problem, at this point, is that you've had it more than a year so it's out of warranty.

Still, though Amazon would have no obligation to do anything, it is possible that they will replace it. Or offer a discount on a replacement. Or they might say, "Gee I wish you'd told us this last august when it first stopped working." 

Contact information for Amazon is in the 'Kindle Support' post at the top of this board.


----------

